# Les Hanna Brocklebanks



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a PM from Les Hannas nephew ; he is not keeping to well and in hospital in London . His nephew sent me a PM asking for any stories ; adventures with Les . If you have any post here and I will make sure they are passed on .
Les was without doubt the best "feeder : in the Brock fleet . He later became catering super taking over from his dad Ted Hanna .

Regards Derek


----------



## Don A.Macleod (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Derek,he was assistant pcs. on the Matra on my 1st trip to sea in 1963. A popular guy who worked hard for the dept. and yes! the food was excellent which he controlled and managed the production off. Can't think of any thing specific about his presence but that he was a good mixer and organiser who could be a practical joker and serious with it. Seem to remember his dad was on the Makrana when we met up in Columbo but it was over 50yrs ago!. My regards to him through his nephew. Salaams Donald.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Don A.Macleod said:


> Sorry to hear that Derek,he was assistant pcs. on the Matra on my 1st trip to sea in 1963. A popular guy who worked hard for the dept. and yes! the food was excellent which he controlled and managed the production off. Can't think of any thing specific about his presence but that he was a good mixer and organiser who could be a practical joker and serious with it. Seem to remember his dad was on the Makrana when we met up in Columbo but it was over 50yrs ago!. My regards to him through his nephew. Salaams Donald.


Thanks Don ; I will pass on your regards . His Dad was Ted Hanna who later became catering Super ; a job which eventually was taken over by Les .

Regards Derek


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I sailed with Les as well but it was on the coast and cannot remember which ship. Always sorry to hear about any former shipmate not being too well. Please pass on my salaams for a full recovery Derek.

Tony


----------



## Echoes of Liverpool (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks very much indeed for the messages, they are being read to Les in hospital in London by my mother ( Les' sister ) and my father. Whilst he is not responding verbally following his stroke, he is acknowledging the messages and I can only think they are giving him as much comfort as they are to us. 

I didn't follow in my Uncle and Grandfather's footsteps for a life on the ocean wave but I did used to be in the RAF and can understand the close bonds and camaraderie that are evident on this fine site. It's certainly made me want to investigate further both Les and Ted's maritime past, especially as I live on the Wirral so close to Liverpool. Thanks again


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Echoes of Liverpool,

On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. 
I wish your Uncle a speedy recovery.

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Echo of Liverpool* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Alan Atack passes on his best wishes ;he cant remember which ships but does remember that he got on very well with Les .
As I recollect the ships I sailed with him were MV Lumen 1972 and MV Luminouus 1973 . There are some pictures in the gallery of the ships . Derek


----------



## peter wood (Feb 19, 2006)

I remember Les well, I nalso remember him as good feeder.

He was a Guest at marriage to my first wife along with Paul Georgeson (my best man)

Did a couple of trips with him, The one that stands out is on the Mahout. We were loading paper rolls at new jetty in Georgetown, North Carolina. As we were going alongside we had an engine failure and we ploughed into their new jetty.

WE then went to Savanah for repairs and ended up alongside a USN minesweeper (M504). Had a few great runs ashore with a few of their crew. Still got My zippo lighter.

Also remember a New Years Eve party at the Calcutta Rangers Club with Les' Anglo Indian friends.

Give my best regards.

Peter.


----------



## Echoes of Liverpool (Jul 11, 2016)

Sadly Les passed away on the evening of Friday 22nd July at St. Georges hospital in London. As mentioned before the previous comments were very comforting to read and certainly made me smile. Those that were fed by him remember him to be a very good feeder...in his later years he rediscovered a love of cooking and I can honestly say that he produced one of the finest meals I have ever eaten when he prepared an Indonesian curry involving pineapple. My wife agrees. 

He was a lifelong Liverpool Football Club fan and we know that he will never walk alone. He will be missed very much by his family and friends.

R.I.P Les Hanna 1938 - 2016


----------



## Don A.Macleod (Jul 11, 2004)

Sad news again,another good shipmate gone leaving good memories of days gone by. Condolences to family where approriate.
RIP Les.

Don


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Richard ; My condolences to the family ;thank you for allowing us to be able to communicate with Les through yourself during his final days of illness . 
He will be remembered ; a fine example of the Brocklebank tradition .
As you say he will never walk alone ; your family have shown great courage and support over the last while .

Derek Roger


----------



## noel grayson (Sep 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of Les Hannas' passing. I never sailed with Les, but saw a lot of him after I came ashore. I sailed with Ted on the Manaar many voyages.
My deepest sympathies to the family.
Noel ( Nobby ) Grayson


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Sad news indeed.

Les was purser on my first trip. I sailed with some good ones and some not so good (but only one bad and that was coastals only, several at that - Dennis the Ogg) But I can't say I sailed with any better than Les. 

RIP Les


----------



## john g (Feb 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Les. Sailed with him on the Luminous late 60's will always remember he made me a cake for my 21st birthday. Yes good with food and well remember his fish and chip suppers on a Saturday evening . Always left the galley keys around for the hungry amongst us and helped down below with all the messing about with the pielstik blowers ...sad loss great guy john g


----------



## Echoes of Liverpool (Jul 11, 2016)

As I stated before I have been very moved by all the lovely messages and anecdotes regarding my Uncle Les.

His funeral takes place in Beckenham in Kent on 24th August. I will print off these messages and make sure my Aunty Dawn and the rest of the family is made aware of them. Many thanks indeed.


----------

